# What is your Havs FAVORITE toy?



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Watching Izzo carry around his beloved carrot about 90% of the time got me thinking about a post to see what YOUR Havs favorite toys are. Please share a quick thought and a picture! Thought this would be a fun thread!

Izzo LOVES his carrot. He got this for his birthday in March. He tries to be like his Golden sister who carries stuffed toys around constantly. This is how I see Izzo many times during the day:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also has that carrot.. he enjoys it sometimes..

His favorite toy EVER is his white stuffed dog hump buddy.. he has had it since he was 6 months.. he is now just over 3.

Here it is... although you cannot really see it very good.. but, trust me... it is there.. 






Ryan


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie never carries anything and doesn't seem to have a favourite toy. she likes her nylabone and chews it quite a bit.

mugsy loves my socks, the black dress ones and not the white sport ones.
i took one and tied a knot in the middle of it and he carries it all over the house.
besides that he loves anything with a squeeker in it.

now if they only made a sock with a squeeker in it...


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Beamer also has that carrot.. he enjoys it sometimes..
> 
> His favorite toy EVER is his white stuffed dog hump buddy.. he has had it since he was 6 months.. he is now just over 3.
> 
> ...


RYAN! You should be ashamed of yourself posting that doggie porn! LMAO!!! Poor Beamer!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> kaylie never carries anything and doesn't seem to have a favourite toy. she likes her nylabone and chews it quite a bit.
> 
> mugsy loves my socks, the black dress ones and not the white sport ones.
> i took one and tied a knot in the middle of it and he carries it all over the house.
> ...


Maybe you should make some and start selling them!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahah.. He is just to funny with that stuffed dog. Its the ONLY toy he does that to..
And it has survived for over 2.5years now.. He is very gentle with it... just humps, bites at it and thrashes it around....but never chews or tries to rip it apart. He carries it all over the house and to outside.. to funnyyyyyy

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Izzo is plain irresistible! They are so cute with their special toys.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Izzo is plain irresistible! They are so cute with their special toys.


Thanks Sheri! So is Tucker! So what's his favorite toy?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's favorite is a scruffy lion that he's had since he arrived home. When he got here the lion was nearly as big as he was! I cant find a picture of him with it now, but will keep looking. He likes is to sleep with every night, and when we get up in the morning he's restless if "Lion" gets shut up in the bedroom where he can't get to it, and he always gives "Lion" a bath right before going to sleep for the night. I think it must be his binky.


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

Hahaha, MacGyver's favorite toy is that same carrot that Izzo loves, we actually just bought a second one to give him soon since the first one is so beat up. Too funny.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has a Skineez skunk that's barely still together, he's killed both squeakers in it but still loves it. It can be buried in the toy basket and he'll keep pulling things out until he finds it. We throw it over and over again for him until he's tired and then he'll lay his head on it and take a nap! So sweet!
Murphy and Gracie will play with anything that makes noise.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has a Skineez skunk that's barely still together, he's killed both squeakers in it but still loves it. It can be buried in the toy basket and he'll keep pulling things out until he finds it. We throw it over and over again for him until he's tired and then he'll lay his head on it and take a nap! So sweet!
Murphy and Gracie will play with anything that makes noise.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aside from her carrot, which Ruby loves and has really yucked up, this one is and has been her favorite from day one. She snuggles up with it to sleep all the time. As a matter of fact, when I walked past her ex-pen and crate now, she was all curled up, using his belly as a pillow. It is soooo soft.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Beamer also has that carrot.. he enjoys it sometimes..
> 
> His favorite toy EVER is his white stuffed dog hump buddy.. he has had it since he was 6 months.. he is now just over 3.
> 
> ...


I don't think we WANT to see any more, Ryan!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi thinks life is a toy. Anything that can be carried around is fair game. That said, if I had to pick one of his "dog toy" toys that he goes back to most often, it is his tiny teddy. He has had this since we got him. The "brains" (stuffing) and squeaker have both been removed, the stuffing by him, the squeaker by me, to keep him from swallowing it.

His other all-time favorite, of which (fortunately) we have a constantly renewable supply is his beloved gallon milk bottles.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This week we like the same toy!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> Kodi thinks life is a toy. Anything that can be carried around is fair game. That said, if I had to pick one of his "dog toy" toys that he goes back to most often, it is his tiny teddy. He has had this since we got him. The "brains" (stuffing) and squeaker have both been removed, the stuffing by him, the squeaker by me, to keep him from swallowing it.
> 
> His other all-time favorite, of which (fortunately) we have a constantly renewable supply is his beloved gallon milk bottles.


Ohhh the gallon milk jugs. My Golden loves those! Haven't given her one in a while. Must let the pups have one this week!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, I got a picture last night before bed of Tucker and Lion.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie is fickle. His favorite toy is whatever the newest toy is that comes in the door...as long as it has a squeaker. He doesn't appear to be overly attached to one particular toy. He is just a happy-go-lucky sort that loves it when we throw his toys for him to fetch. He does like the soft toys, and ears are great. He always carries the toy back by its ears, if the toy has them, or a nose if ears aren't available. The Skineez cheetah does get played with quite a bit, and a hedge hog.

Joe - I think I have seen bags of squeakers at the pet store. You could get some and tie them tightly into a sock for Mugsy.

Loved the pictures of all your Havs with their special toys.

Sheri - Tucker's coat is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher would pick and does pick Belle over anything else. Otherwise he would pick a stick! He keeps it simple 

Dora is my toy lover! It is her interactive toys that she loves the most- barking dog (we have a few of these as some are missing appendages!) is hands down the winner, followed by her bunny fur. Belle and Dash avoid barking dog and won't interact cause Dora gets so crazy she jumps on it, attacks it, runs over them, etc. She just goes insane for barker.


----------

